# Independence Day Anaheims



## crazymoon (Jul 4, 2016)

I figured it was time to post a smoke,most of my weekend smokes are the basic garden variety. Here's my goodies for the ABT munchies. Lil smokies, cream cheese, mex shredded cheese,bacon and of course anaheim peppers.













P1010005.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jul 4, 2016





  













P1010006.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jul 4, 2016






Basic layout going on here  with the results headed for the smoker













P1010007.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jul 4, 2016





   













P1010009.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jul 4, 2016






Smoked at 225* for 2 1/2 hours with alder chips













P1010010.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jul 4, 2016






Thanks for looking and yes they went well with a cold one !


----------



## b-one (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks great! I really like using the whipped cream cheese as well.


----------



## whistech (Jul 4, 2016)

Outstanding!    I'm going to give that a try!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2016)

Great combo!!

Looks delicious!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 9, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Great combo!!
> 
> Looks delicious!
> 
> Al


Al, Thanks, I just ate the last one for breakfast this am,they are good cold !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 9, 2016)

Tasty smoke!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks awesome, love those Anaheims.


----------



## disco (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow, CM, I would love a plate of these.

Points!

Disco


----------

